# Help Overclocking a Intel CPU



## fonfo94 (Jun 30, 2015)

Hi, I wanted to overclock my cpu from the stock 2.20 GHz to 2.60 GHz but I'm new on this "overclocking" thing... Any help would be great! Thanks.

My Machine: Motherboard: 
CPU Type DualCore Intel Pentium E2200, 2200 MHz (11 x 200) 
Motherboard Name Intel Coconut Creek D945GCCR (2 PCI, 1 PCI-E x1, 1 PCI-E x16, 2 DDR2 DIMM, Audio, Video, LAN) 
Motherboard Chipset Intel Lakeport-G i945GC 
System Memory 2549 MB (DDR2 SDRAM) 
DIMM1: Kingston 2G-UDIMM 2 GB DDR2-667 DDR2 SDRAM (5-5-5-15 @ 333 MHz) (4-4-4-12 @ 266 MHz) (3-3-3-9 @ 200 MHz) 
DIMM3: ProMos/Mosel Vitelic V916764K24QAFW-E4 512 MB DDR2-533 DDR2 SDRAM (5-4-4-11 @ 266 MHz) (4-4-4-11 @ 266 MHz) (3-3-3-8 @ 200 MHz) 
BIOS Type Intel (08/07/2008) 
PSU: 600W


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi and Welcome to TSF!

Why do you need to overclock? Are you using the stock CPU cooler?


----------



## fonfo94 (Jun 30, 2015)

I just need a little boost for some games like league of legends, it runs at 35 fps but at the team fights it gets messy and drop to 25/20... It stock cooler and the case has another which takes the hot air out its not a pro or high stock but it works . Also the room is kept at 27/25 Celcius thanks to the thermostat.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Overclocking the CPU isn't going to be a massive performance increase as you believe it will. Also, its not recommended to overclock on a stock cooler.

The off memory configuration of 2.5GB doesn't help the system much. What graphics card do you have in the system?


----------



## fonfo94 (Jun 30, 2015)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> Overclocking the CPU isn't going to be a massive performance increase as you believe it will. Also, its not recommended to overclock on a stock cooler.
> 
> The off memory configuration of 2.5GB doesn't help the system much. What graphics card do you have in the system?


I just want to keep those 30/35 fps I don't expect something out of this world from this old cpu, well I was working fine up 40 fps with a Nvidia Geforce 8500 GT, but it died last week Its like 6+ years old (maybe more) 3 years ago I put it in the oven and resurrected but I think this time is real dead.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

If overclocking, then I'd recommend a new CPU cooler. I never recommend overclocking a CPU on the stock cooler.


----------



## Panther063 (Jul 13, 2009)

You would be better of buying another C2D CPU for that system as they are fairly cheap.
Check the motherboard manufacturers site for compatibility and get the highest specced one you can.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

I always overclock and if read my guides at the top of the overclocking forum it will say never overclock without a good aftermarket cooler or good make of psu, its not worth the damage it can cause if you dont do this.


----------



## fonfo94 (Jun 30, 2015)

Panther063 said:


> You would be better of buying another C2D CPU for that system as they are fairly cheap.
> Check the motherboard manufacturers site for compatibility and get the highest specced one you can.


Thanks a lot for that, I did look it up on Intel® Desktop Compatibility Tool and find out this fine cpu "Intel Core 2 Duo E4700 at 2.60 GHz". On google it says that its a good cpu, now, which video card should a buy for this machine? I don't want to bottleneck it and I don't know a lot about gpu... Sadly this motherboard only works with 2 gb of ram


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Have you thought about saving the money for a newer and better system?


----------



## fonfo94 (Jun 30, 2015)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> Have you thought about saving the money for a newer and better system?


Newer and top machines are waaaay out of my budget, where I live (Vzla) I would need work my *** off and starve for an entire year in order to acquired any decent machine (by decent I meant i3 cpus. Even gpu that are 5 years old are 2 to 5 times the minimun wage... The best I can do is to work with the things I have. We do what we can with what we have.


----------



## Panther063 (Jul 13, 2009)

fonfo94 said:


> Thanks a lot for that, I did look it up on Intel® Desktop Compatibility Tool and find out this fine cpu "Intel Core 2 Duo E4700 at 2.60 GHz". On google it says that its a good cpu, now, which video card should a buy for this machine? I don't want to bottleneck it and I don't know a lot about gpu... Sadly this motherboard only works with 2 gb of ram


The highest card I would recommend is the GTX 750Ti, although that may be too expensive given your location.


----------



## BowHunter41 (Apr 19, 2015)

Given your situation there I would look for something like a used (but in good condition) HD 5770,6770,6850 or GTX 460. I can see even that would be a big upgrade for you. Good luck to you by the way!


----------



## Mason Higgins (Apr 23, 2015)

Overclocking your video card is probably more beneficial to gaming performance than overclocking your processor, though it depends on your system. A lot of people ask whether overclocking is really worth it. Sure, it makes a difference in benchmarks, but will you actually see a noticeable difference in games? The answer varies depending on your card, your computer, and the games you're playing, but in short: yes.Overclocking my GTX 560 Ti, was quite helpful. In a Battlefield 3 test run, my card at stock speeds fluctuated between 40 and 60 frames per second. After overclocking it, my framerate never dropped below 50.


----------



## BowHunter41 (Apr 19, 2015)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> Hi and Welcome to TSF!
> 
> Why do you need to overclock? Are you using the stock CPU cooler?


 

Why did you supposedly overclock? Your forum signature denotes 4.7 Ghz. on your Gigabyte G1 Z97.


----------

